# So is today the BIG DAY when all hell breaks loose?



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Because I sat up all night waiting for it to happen and..........pfft, nothing. Oh wait, it rained. And it got cooler. And I see Maine Marine has a BANNED avatar under his name. And I lied, I went to my hotel at midnight and ate a cookie and went to bed after watching a little sports. Can some one give me the cliff notes about what happened or did the mother ship come and claim him? I was out on a grueling 3 day charter, did not keep up on the coming and goings on here.

I have stayed out of the poo storm that T- poo created, my personal opinion is that anyone who is pushing the idea that "they know" or "they suspect" because "they" or someone "they" believe has read the tea leaves and strongly suspects they know the day of reckoning is either a snake oil salesman or has a highly inflated, yet false, opinion of themselves, or is planning their own demise.

I believe somewhere in the bible it says we do not know the time or place, but be prepared for the day of reckoning. I'll go with that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Maine Marine is banned? I don't follow the political turmoils of board moderation but I hope not. I know people tend to get heated often when folks don't agree. Which is why I avoid a lot of topics.....but dang I was hoping to say I told you so....to someone.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought he said that the turmoil would start sometime on or around Sept 13th 2015 and continue through September of 2016? Maybe I misunderstood, after all I am just a 'pew warmer'.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope tomorrow.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like bars that have "free beer tomorrow," signs.!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chill, you unwashed malcontents. There is still plenty of time for the dire straits.

The Chinese markets aren't opening for many hours more, and the European markets even more hours.

You decided to stay up all night on the wrong night. Better go get some rest; you have another long night ahead of you! :armata_PDT_14:


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> Because I sat up all night waiting for it to happen and..........pfft, nothing. Oh wait, it rained. And it got cooler. And I see Maine Marine has a BANNED avatar under his name.


Thought it had been a little quieter around here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife's tea leaves said no problems for the next 24-36 hours. But after that, there is a propensity for the possibility that something bad or nearly bad could happen over the next solar orbit. No sure, but I think there is a good chance the leaves are right for a change. Well, maybe?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

May I point out it isn't fair to goad someone who can't defend himself. As he is on a vacation, I'll speak for him.

_I didn't say the world was going to end on 13 September, 2015. How can things go down, assuming anything goes down at all? One way is this evening can be the beginning of a series of events that drive the world to very bad times, financially. Another possible way is that geopolitical events can do the same thing. And, of course, something sudden and earth-shaking could happen. Who knows? I don't know.

This is a prepper forum. Why are you preparing? Are you only preparing for a hurricane? Well, if that is the case, simply wait and participate in threads specifically about approaching hurricanes if prognostication is your thing. If you aren't worried about a situation such as this, there is no need in worrying about it, right? That you have got your knickers in a wad, I am sorry. For those who are watching everything possible, let's pray nothing at all happens in the coming days and months. We all desire more time for living, laughing and preparing, right?_

OK. Done. It's Sunday, which is the day Wifey and I use to restock for the coming work week as well as pick up a few more items for whatever might come. Y'all stay healthy and happy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

He's a marine, he can take it!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You do prepare for what might someday eventually happen. But just like insurance you sure as all get out don't want to ever have to put it to use.

Sorry to see MM gone on a sabbatical.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The S has been Hitting The Fan for at least the last 50 years in the US. As I've been known to say, "The World Has Done Gone Crazy"!...and it ain't finished.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I know the world is going to end soon. today my wife said, "I was right and she was wrong." Hold onto your hats gents we are in for a rough time.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aw crap... And I just got a root canal done.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

6811 said:


> Aw crap... And I just got a root canal done.


I need one too and be glad you got it done now instead of 2 months after SHTF and their isn't a dentist
within 2000 miles!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope anybody that hasn't fallen for it yet..will reconsider root canals. Not only does it give a long lasting dose of mercury poisoning but also allows the infiltration of bacteria. Implants are even worse. If you got a bad tooth have it plucked out and get a fake tooth or else don't be flashing a smile. All kinds of info on the subject out there in the big cruel word . No tooth fillings either. Those are highly dangerous. 
https://www.hugginsappliedhealing.com/root-canals-toxic.php


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, today, I woke up to a flat tire, and all the repair shops around here don't stay open on Sundays.

But I lucked out, it is fixable with a plug kit. Maybe I'll take some pictures of the repair and post them.

laters, folks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So nothing happened?? You mean I sat in my underground bunker for 36 hours for no reason??


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What? I didn't know anything about that. 
I woke up, then I took a nap in the afternoon, then I fell asleep during the Mich. State/Oregon game.
So, it was a normal day of nappy time and oncoming senility. And here I was unaware of impending doom.
I coulda had a worry spell, if I had only known.:smug:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait a second! I just turned 50 what are you saying &#55357;&#56841;



Slippy said:


> The S has been Hitting The Fan for at least the last 50 years in the US. As I've been known to say, "The World Has Done Gone Crazy"!...and it ain't finished.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

James m said:


> So nothing happened?? You mean I sat in my underground bunker for 36 hours for no reason??


I filled my pants when my wife flipped the master breaker at midnight


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha-ha your wife is awesome!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Hope anybody that hasn't fallen for it yet..will reconsider root canals. Not only does it give a long lasting dose of mercury poisoning but also allows the infiltration of bacteria. Implants are even worse. If you got a bad tooth have it plucked out and get a fake tooth or else don't be flashing a smile. All kinds of info on the subject out there in the big cruel word . No tooth fillings either. Those are highly dangerous.
> https://www.hugginsappliedhealing.com/root-canals-toxic.php


That is one option. That all others are just poison flies in the face of medical science. The body can react unpredictably at times but what you are saying amounts to if you have a scratch, cut off the arm before gangrene sets in. I urge you to expand your education. There is no mercury in gutta percha or the sealant which is what a root canal consists of. Bacteria, antibiotics and your own immune system are sufficient nearly 99% of the time. The largest failure is waiting too long and a cyst develops at the apex of the root. Endodontic cysts diagnose like an infection and can only be differentiated upon extraction. However, extract the tooth if it is your personal preference. The Lord after all provided chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> So nothing happened?? You mean I sat in my underground bunker for 36 hours for no reason??


MM got you buddy, he was just trying to see how long before you would stick your head out to look outside the bunker


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wondered what happened to MM.thought they were in their bunker.

Me?.I picked tomatoes off of our expansive 1/4 acre,diced and vacuum sealed and froze some.mmmm..."Mater" soup for the winter!.


----------



## MTprep (Sep 13, 2015)

All I know is once I seen all the tanks and military vehicles on the train it opened my eyes..


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

6811 said:


> MM got you buddy, he was just trying to see how long before you would stick your head out to look outside the bunker


Prairie dogging it?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I did a little reading in this Smircauf (spelling?) and it seems no expert is positive about exactly how the Jewish calendar lines up but best as they can tell it starts on the 14th and runs until about Oct 6th.

They also show an important potential disaster date around Sept 28th.... so who knows???


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I did a little reading in this Smircauf (spelling?) and it seems no expert is positive about exactly how the Jewish calendar lines up but best as they can tell it starts on the 14th and runs until about Oct 6th.
> 
> They also show an important potential disaster date around Sept 28th.... so who knows???


No one knows, and that is the truth of the matter. One can proclaim they do and it is a 50/50 shot and that same person will take those odds all day. So this prediction nonsense and the guilability of others continues.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I thought he said that the turmoil would start sometime on or around Sept 13th 2015 and continue through September of 2016? Maybe I misunderstood, after all I am just a 'pew warmer'.


Although I don't agree with Maine Marine about something happening right now in his defense he did say there is a month or so of a window that S could HTF.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Reminds me of Y2K. We had the cannon loaded with canister and pointing down the driveway, waiting for the lights to go out and the ravaging hordes to gather. Nothing. The good part is, I'm still working on the primer stash I put away during The Great Primer Famine of '94.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Wait a second! I just turned 50 what are you saying ��


I knew it.. I just knew it.. the SHTF when you were born...Slippy was right!! LOL


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, seeing how we are into making some predictions on when the S will hit the proverbial fan, I predict that sometime between today and the end of this century, we will have a use for our stored preps. I did some research on moon, sun, farmers almanac, notradomis, cave drawings and stone henge, and I can say with 100 percent accuracy, I have no idea when the The End as we know it will happen... sigh, guess I have to keep preppin and guessin! Just making fun don't shoot me!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TSHTF for tens of thousands of people each day around the world. Any one of us could die of a heart attack or get hit by a cement truck tomorrow. Or a week from Wednesday. Or live to be 95.
Me? I took a road trip that included parts of 4 states on 9/11, and I am going back home tomorrow, 9/14. Provided no one rams into my truck on the way, I fully expect to be home to my wife tomorrow afternoon.

As we used to say, don't sweat the small stuff, and the big stuff will take care of itself.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepping for 9/14.
Ran the dishwasher so clean dishes for the post apocalypse.
Took my weekly shower a day early.
Considering washing my clothes.... nah, things smell good...

Think I'll pass on setting my alarm clock.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I need one too and be glad you got it done now instead of 2 months after SHTF and their isn't a dentist
> within 2000 miles!


SDF880 - no matter what man you are squared away! You got a illudium q-36 explosive space modulator!






Let's just hope nobody scoops it on ya eh?!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sheepdog said:


> Well, seeing how we are into making some predictions on when the S will hit the proverbial fan, I predict that sometime between today and the end of this century, we will have a use for our stored preps. I did some research on moon, sun, farmers almanac, notradomis, cave drawings and stone henge, and I can say with 100 percent accuracy, I have no idea when the The End as we know it will happen... sigh, guess I have to keep preppin and guessin! Just making fun don't shoot me!


Preppin and guessin! I liked that! Sometime I feel exactly that way! Wife came down on me yesterday about how I have destroyed 3 rooms downstairs with preps. 

Didn't help her cousin left her long time husband a few years back because he became an alcoholic hoarder! I'm certainly not that but tough to explain to her why I we
need what I have in place. I guess I need to lay low next few weeks and just buy really small preps, LOL


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Personally, I don't think MM was off base. We all know something is coming. It's hard to ignore signs that seem to be lining up. I'm really watching this thing with Russia and Syria. Putin will get away with anything he wants. Crimea was only a test I can totally see Biblical prophesy being fulfilled fairly soon (Gog of Magog and the kings of the north descending on Israel.) If we didn't think something was imminent, we wouldn't be prepping, would we? September has been a good time for me to get a lot done - round off the food and medical preps, get more ammo, and get my ham radios and schedule test for the licence. Next weekend we will move the big water tanks. By mid Oct I should have the garden in, new fruit trees planted, water tanks hooked up to gutters, and 20 tons of hay moved. Hopefully the new chicken house will also be done. So the whole September timeline proposed by MM and many others has been a great motivator. Thanks, MM.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> SDF880 - no matter what man you are squared away! You got a illudium q-36 explosive space modulator!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I really needed a laugh after a tough week and an even tougher day! I have been snickering since I watched your post video. I actually remember that
cartoon when I was a kid a long long time ago!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Those toons are before my time but they are still aired to this day. Mel Blanc was a genius.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Eschatology is a study of the Bible prophecy and "end times"... I pay attention to those who "stand the watch" and do not keep quiet.
My spiritual responsibility is on helping people grow in their relationship with God or discipleship. 
Some people are good at mercy. Some at administration. Some at service. Some at prophecy...etc.

Like a good young sailor who stands the 4-hour watch from midnight to 4 a.m., he tries to distinguish the stars and they touch the horizon. No moon, clouds are shadows. Still he looks for something different than he saw a few minutes ago. 
On the horizon he notices some thing different is it a bright star? Is it another vessel? a street light on distant island?... Does he tell someone or just keep to himself?

If I was the petty officer of the watch I would want him to notify me. I'd rather lock-n-load without needing to pull the trigger, than wake up and fight my way outta hell.

Maine-Marine, like the good sailor on the watch, needs to be heard. 
He is not the boy who cried wolf merely amusing himself at the expense of the villagers. 
He is doing his best to be a good at standing his watch. I trust his diligence. 
Perhaps, less important is the date of Shemitah than the warning to be watching for it.

Actually, during these 10 days between Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur are days for reconciliation, restoring relationships, and forgiveness. 
Rather than scolding a diligent sailor (Marine) we should be thankful that he is on the watch.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Standing watch involves being on the look out for things and events that are actually happening around us. Russia building up a base in Syria. The turks hammering on the kurds. The Fed raising interest rates. Making predictions on what's going to happen based on some "holy book" that not all religions that use it can agree on does not sound like standing watch. More on the order of throwing the fortune telling sticks by a korean fortune teller to decide who one is going to marry.

Again I'm sorry that M&M is on sabatical


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Standing watch involves being on the look out for things and events that are actually happening around us. Russia building up a base in Syria. The turks hammering on the kurds. The Fed raising interest rates. Making predictions on what's going to happen based on some "holy book" that not all religions that use it can agree on does not sound like standing watch. More on the order of throwing the fortune telling sticks by a korean fortune teller to decide who one is going to marry.
> 
> Again I'm sorry that M&M is on sabatical


Yes, and the Chinese have increased shipments to/from southeastern Africa where they plan (a-hem, showing interests) on building a navy base and airstrip.
The Chinese mining activity in Africa was increasing steadily since 2011.
The Indian Navy is playing cat/mouse with Chinese submarines in/out of pirate controlled waters.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As Haymaker proved in another thread, it is all in the delivery. Sugar coating isn't required, however talking down to people puts up their defenses and closes their ears. I respect people who are passionate about a subject, however, no one knows everything about any given subject. Not even me


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Utah Local News - Salt Lake City News, Sports, Archive - The Salt Lake Tribune

Well there has to be some truth to it if it's on drudge and the Mormon church is distancing themselves from the lady author


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll focus on just the United States in regards to SHTF. In no particular order of importance and in round numbers so I apologize if I'm off by a bit..

47 Million Americans receiving SNAP food stamps
94 Million Americans of working age who are not working
$18.4 Trillion in Accumulated Federal Debt
+-$450 Billion in Annual Deficit
$1.2 Trillion in Federal Government Backed Student Loans
Record Tax Revenue Receipts in 2015 which means more taxation
Unsustainable Long Term Liabilities (that the Feds do not show on the books contrary to GAAP Accounting Principles)
Erosion of Rights, Freedoms/Liberty
535 Idiots in Congress
A healthcare system run by the idiots in government who did all the stuff (and more) above yet we trust them with our healthcare?...
A community organizer in the White House
A series of lifelong politicians from our VP on down who take no responsibilty for the above mentioned things
A VA system in shambles
A Supreme Court that has defied the Constitution and a Government that has trashed the Constitution
Untold numbers of illegals sucking our welfare
A Federal Reserve Banking System that is backed by nothing
A society more concerned about regulations than they are of freedom....more concerned about their phone, the sexual orientation of who is getting married, about creating protected classes of people, rewarding failure and chastising success, killing hundreds of thousands of babies a year. A society where good is evil and evil is good, a media that perpetuates lies and no one questions it, a regulatory system that is downright ridiculous, a tax system that is discriminatory,...I could go on and on


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't have an issue with MM and personally I think he has a lot to offer from what I read on his posts.
what I do have an issue with is the window- when someone says "sometime between now and next year' or something-it reminds me of the cable guy or appliance delivery person -when they give you a window from 8 am till 3 pm it's like shucks you can't be more specific and narrow it down to a couple hours?
and any time someone says ancient secret or for centuries is usually a give away that it is going to be some BS.
like this shimitah thing ; if it comes around every 7 years and every 70th is a jubilee year then the person should have known since the day they were born that it was coming and when, the elderly would know about it -everyone would know about it for it has been going on since the written language first came around- we know about Christmas we know when it is each year and is one of the first dates children remember so if this shimitah is so important then why hasn't it been passed into common knowledge in every Christian teaching? this is the problem I have -not particularly with MM.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like an asylum run by the idiots. I am pissed that we allowed this to happen on our watch..... but the obvious remedy is to just ramp up the "welcome party" for more illegal immigrants...as they say the more the merrier. A sad state of affairs indeed. As far as your numbers, a generous plus or minus factor doesn't change the picture at all. Consider..... are we past the point of no return for this once great Nation and we await our consequences?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I to like the idea of a "get done by" date. If a deadline is never set, it will never get met. Doesn't mean all our ducks will be in a row.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I approached this day as most others. "If it all happened today, what would I like to do as a last minute prep?"
So, I filled up the cars with gas, made sure to get my two worn out tires replaced on the truck, enjoyed a milkshake, and picked up extra bags of rice and beans.
Chose to wear my walking shoes to work in case of bug out, and loaded up some +P in the Glock. Ya never know.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Auntie said:


> As Haymaker proved in another thread, it is all in the delivery. Sugar coating isn't required, however talking down to people puts up their defenses and closes their ears. I respect people who are passionate about a subject, however, no one knows everything about any given subject. Not even me


If anyone knows everything :
A) they still teenagers
or
B) they survived raising adults through the teenage years to their 20-30s and have heard their kids say the parents are pretty smart... which is a confession of sorts. ;-)


----------

